# Blood Type Cartoons



## WickedQueen

In case if you never heard of it, Blood Type Cartoon originally came from Japan. In Japan, most people will see your characters from your blood type. Japanese think that for each blood type, people will have a particular character, because they believe that blood type determines a person's personality.

I just find the cartoon very funny. XD
Note: for you who is not familiar with Japanese/Korean humor, you might find the comic a bit odd or not funny at all.

*Type A*
Best traits: Earnest, creative, sensible, reserved, patient, responsible
Worst traits: Fastidious, overearnest, stubborn, tense, conservative 
Sounds like a Melancholic to me.









*Type B*
Best traits: Wild, active, doer, creative, passionate, strong.
Worst traits: Selfish, irresponsible, unforgiving, unpredictable.
Sounds like a Sanguinist to me.









*Type O*
Best traits: Agreeable, sociable, optimistic.
Worst traits: Vain, rude, jealous, arrogant.
Sounds like a Choleric to me.









*Type AB*
Best traits: Cool, controlled, rational, sociable, "split personality".
Worst traits: Critical, indecisive, forgetful, irresponsible.
Phlegmatist










*On Driving:*









*Anger management:*









*Kindergarten:*









*The efficient way to study:*









*Trash talking:*









*If the inner hearts of each blood type was a house:*


----------



## Elyasis

I have no clue what my blood type is... Best guess based on personality is AB. Could be anything though.


----------



## WickedQueen

Well, my blood type is B, but personality speaking, I relate more with O type.


----------



## DouglasMl

WickedQueen said:


> Well, my blood type is B, but personality speaking, I relate more with O type.


The main reason I know my blood type is A (A negative, to be precise) is because I've been a blood donor for about 11 years now (my next donation, God willing, is on March 26; it will be my 69th donation). On the other hand, I also relate to some aspects of Type O as presented above. On a third hand, I suspect that the whole affair of blood type divination goes back to the ancient Greek 
four-humours theory of personality.


----------



## Jennywocky

My actual blood type is A.
I've actually got some strong A traits, but also some AB traits.


----------



## WickedQueen

DouglasMl said:


> The main reason I know my blood type is A (A negative, to be precise) is because I've been a blood donor for about 11 years now (my next donation, God willing, is on March 26; it will be my 69th donation). On the other hand, I also relate to some aspects of Type O as presented above. On a third hand, I suspect that the whole affair of blood type divination goes back to the ancient Greek four-humours theory of personality.


Yeah, but the four humors correspond to four bodily fluids: blood (heart), phlegm (lungs), black bile (kidney) and yellow bile (liver). I don't know how the Japanese had the idea to change that into blood types. Certainly interesting.


----------



## reletative

Type O+ and it fits! =D Those cartoons are cute


----------



## snail

I'm A+, which sort of works, but the B description fits me just slightly better because of my P-ness.


----------



## MiriMiriAru

Khys said:


> Type O+ and it fits! =D Those cartoons are cute


Same, but it doesn't quite fit me (I'm anything but cool and controlled).

In any event, it's pretty much BS, much like astrology, or phrenology, or such and such. But the the cartoons _are_ cute :kitteh:


----------



## Coburn

I don't know my blood type. Cartoon-wise, I'm a cross between A and O. 

My sister, on the other hand, is a tried and true AB.


----------



## Muser

I've always loved these Korean blood type comics/cartoons. 
More here: DonnaDaritan.com: Different Blood Types Comic

I'd be interested to see someone try to group the MBTI types according to the blood type characters here.


----------



## owlet

I'm type O- and I sort of agree with it


----------



## Iridescent

I'm such a Type O, personality wise. Unsure of my actual type though, I'll have to find out and see if it's accurate. :tongue:


----------



## SugaSkull

Oh this is really neat, I've read somewhere before how the Japanese assign personality types to blood types. It might be seen as like astrology though...except more accurate probably because it's genetic. 

I'm an A positive. I'm pretty sure I read that O is the most for people, but certain races have a lot more of a certain type than others. 
I somewhat relate to the A on here, but of course have some traits of the other. But it's just kind of cool to see how accurate they may be. I relate to:
Best traits: Earnest (somewhat - in certain senses), creative, reserved, responsible
Worst traits: stubborn, tense.


----------



## Spades

Hahahaha very amusing the things people used to think. I relate to a bit of all of them, I'll have to read them more closely to determine.

My blood type is A+, or Positively Awesome. I'm surprised people don't know theirs.


----------



## soya

I'm the universal donor (O+), but I think my personality is more like the A description.


----------



## WickedQueen

Spades said:


> My blood type is A+, or Positively Awesome. I'm surprised people don't know theirs.


Yeah, me too. I thought blood type is supposed to be written in your birth certificate and ID. But maybe that's just in my country (we also have the 'religion' section in our ID, which is an uncommon practice).


----------



## koalaroo

soya said:


> I'm the universal donor (O+), but I think my personality is more like the A description.


Technically, only O- is the universal donor! 

But, O+ is close, and AB+ is the universal recipient.


----------



## koalaroo

WickedQueen said:


> Yeah, me too. I thought blood type is supposed to be written in your birth certificate and ID. But maybe that's just in my country (we also have the 'religion' section in our ID, which is an uncommon practice).


I think in the U.S. and Canada, blood type on a birth certificate or an ID is fairly rare. At least in my home U.S. state, blood type isn't required on an ID or driver's license. You'd think it would be, but ... nah.


----------



## soya

koalaroo said:


> Technically, only O- is the universal donor!
> 
> But, O+ is close, and AB+ is the universal recipient.


oh, golly. thanks for the clarification..still not sure how to feel about the fact that i can give blood to more people than can give blood to me.


----------

